# Knurrhahn essen



## AngelChris (28. Juli 2003)

Hallo

ich habe in norwegen 2 knurrhähne gefangen und jetzt aber von  meinem nachbahr gehört, dass man den irgndwie abkochen muss oder so ähnlich.
soll irgendwas mit dem gift zu tun haben.

stimmt das?
was muss ich machen und beachten und schmeckt knurrhahn überhaubt?


----------



## Jirko (28. Juli 2003)

hallo angelchris,

du mußt den knurrhahn weder abkochen, noch bedenken haben, was den genuß anbelangt! im gegenteil, der knurrhahn hat ein hervorragendes, wohlschmeckendes und festes weißes fleisch. da er sehr festes fleisch hat, ist er hervorragend für ein leckeres fischsüppchen geeignet. aber auch in der pfanne ist er eine sehr leckere alternative zu den anderen, gängigen fischarten!

guten appetit angelchris #h


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. Juli 2003)

Wenns wirklich Knurrhähne sind hat Jirko Recht. Die schmecken hervorragend. Abkochen unnötig. Tip für kleinere: Alle Flossen abschneiden, Haut abziehen, Würzen, bemehlen und ab in die Friteuse.

Von einigen Volksgruppen wird aber auch der Seeskorpion mit dem Namen Knurrhahn bedacht, nebst diversen anderen Fischsorten. Daher ohne Gewähr.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## tidecutter (28. Juli 2003)

jepp kann ich nur bestätigen. haben letztes jahr auch ein paar gefangen als beifang. haben sehr lecker geschmeckt. 

irgendwie sonderbar behandelt haben wir sie nicht und soweit gehts mir gut............


--------------------------------


----------



## chippog (29. Juli 2003)

knurrhahn? delikatesse!!!!! meine sogar, dass ich mal beschrieben habe, wie ich den häute, muss ma gucken, ob ich's noch finde.
seeskorpion? auch nicht schlecht, wird unter umständen in norwegen mit seeteufel verwechselt, was aber meiner meinung nach gar nichts macht, da er genau so fest und wie ich finde auch genau so lecker wenn auch wesentlich kleiner ist. chippog


----------



## chippog (29. Juli 2003)

hab nix gefunden, also so wird's gemacht (mit dieser methode habe ich während der dreistündigen kutterfahrt in den hafen vier kilo knurrhahnfilet erarbeitet. na gut, war ein wettangeln und der hauptfang eben knurrhähne, wollte auch nur andeuten, das die methode recht gut funktioniert, zumal die allermeisten filets nur klein- bis ringfingergrösse hatten...): für rechtshänder einen billigen lederhandschuh an die linke hand ziehen, sonst stech!!! knurrhahnkopf mit dieser hand festhalten, so dass er auf dem bauch liegt. mit einem sehr scharfen, gerne kurzen messer die rückenflosse von vorne nach hinten abschneiden, ohne das zu viel fischfleisch verschwindet. von oben die messerspitze etwa in der mitte des fisches zwischen haut und filet einführen, nach 
vorne hin die haut vom fleisch lösen und das messer in höhe des überganges vom rücken zum kopf stecken lassen. den knurrhahn auf die seite legen, so dass der rücken auf dich zeigt. nun den kopf vom rumpf  trennen ohne die haut durchzutrennen. den schnitt nach hinten fortsetzen, so dass jetzt auf beiden seiten die haut samt kopf bis runter zur mittellinie vom rumpf getrennt ist. nun den rumpf sozusagen "aus der verpackung" heben und mit dem rücken auf die unterlage legen. mit der stumpfen seite des messers den fisch von der bauchseite am rückgrad festhalten und den ganzen rest, kopf, haut, eingeweide vom rumpf trennen. schwanzflosse abtrennen, in salzwasser spülen und fertig. für filets den fischrumpf mit dem bauch nach unten und der kopfseite nach rechts zeigend legen. von oben das messer ungfähr in der mittelängs des rückgrades einführen und die vorderhälfte des filets vom rückgrad und von den gräten die zur seitenlinie gehen trennen. auch das zweite filet so halb abtrennen. den fisch um hundertachzig grad drehen, so dass der schwanzteil nach rechts zeigt und beid filets richtung schwanzende ganz vom rückgrad trennen. in salzwasser waschen und fertig, also auf eis oder gleich zubereiten!!! klingt zwar kompliziert, geht aber nach etwas übung sauschnell! filetieren muss nicht sein, kann auch nach dem gahren auf dem teller geschehen. mein lieblingsrezept. knurrhahnfilets in joghurt naturell, der mit ordentlich kashmir marsala (aus dem asienshop) gemischt wurde, zirke dreissig minuten marinieren, etwas abtropfen lassen, mehrere oder gar alle filets in eine tüte mit paniermehl geben, ordentlich schütteln und schön goldbraun braten. zu wass weiss ich mit genuss verspeisen, zum beispiel als erstklassige snacks zum bier !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mit dem seeskorpion geht das auch recht gut. chippog


----------



## Rumbooboo (26. November 2008)

*AW: Knurrhahn essen*



AngelChris schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich habe in norwegen 2 knurrhähne gefangen und jetzt aber von meinem nachbahr gehört, dass man den irgndwie abkochen muss oder so ähnlich.
> soll irgendwas mit dem gift zu tun haben.
> ...


 


Hallo,
"giftig" sind wie bei vielen Fischen die Stachel der Rückenflossen, wenn man sich denn daran sticht. Sofort mit ANTISEPT beträufeln. Das schwillt dann nicht so schnell und weniger an. Ich habe im Handrücken noch einen Rotbarschstachel, der nicht schnell genug gezogen werden konnte und nach rund 50 Jahren noch nicht ganz absorbiert ist.

Hier mal zur Vorbereitung von Knurrhänen ein Tipp von einem alten Fischersmann:
Mit einem "V-Schnitt" die stachelige Mittelgräte samt der dazugehörigen, innenliegenden kleinen Gräten auslösen. Das geht schon beim zweiten Fisch "ruck-zuck":
Mit einem spitzen, kurzen Messer (z.B. Taschenmesser) beidseitig gleich hinter dem Kopf schräg zur Mitte einstechen und nach hinten ziehen. Flosse entfernen. So muß man ihn auch nicht filetieren, weil nur die solide Mittelgräte verbleibt, an derman sich ja nicht verschlucken kann und von der sich das feste Fleisch (ob nun gebraten oder gekocht) gut abheben lässt.

Ich würde einen Knurrhahn zum braten nicht abziehen. Wir haben selbst Seezungen geschuppt (obwohl Abziehen viel schneller geht), weil wir uns zumindest einbildeten, daß der Fisch unter der Haut beim braten saftiger bleibt. Tatsächlich sitz da ja auch das geschmacklich so gute Fett bei sonst relativ mageren Fischen.

Die Haut des  in Stücke geschnittenen Tierchens leicht mehlieren (1Teil Salz/3 Teile Mehl) und rundherum "schön braten".

Den Kopf und Gräten (wenn doch filetiert) keinesfalls wegwerfen, sondern von Kiemen und Augen befreit, klei hacken und ggf. einfrieren. Daraus kann man einen Fond für Sossen oder Suppen machen, der einem von Steibutt- oder Seezungengräten nicht nachsteht.

Mir läuft gerade das Wasser im Munde zusammen.
Rumbooboo


----------



## Zölfisch (26. November 2008)

*AW: Knurrhahn essen*

Hi angelchris#h

Habe auf einer Makrelentour in der Nordsee als Beifang 2 super Knurrhähne gefangen.
Der Skipper meint ich soll sie räuchern.

Habe ich getan -- und einfach super lecker.#6

Weiterhin viel Spaß:vik:
wünscht Zölfisch
(Jäger des Schuppenwildes)


----------



## Mantafahrer (26. November 2008)

*AW: Knurrhahn essen*

So werden Knurrhähne filetiert:

Poon fileren


----------

